# Wieviel und welches Hel-X verwenden?!



## MarcKopfmann (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe (wie ihr bestimmt schon längst wisst... ) einen 6000l. Teich. Nun möchte ich ein Leergehäuse von einem CBF-350 WilTec Filter mit __ Hel-X "Kugeln" befüllen.
Nun meine Fragen an Euch:
- Wieviel Liter Hel-X brauche ich für 6000L. Teichvolumen um ein optimales Ergebnis zu erzielen?
- Wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung bzw. Größe des Hel-X?!


----------



## zAiMoN (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieviel und welches  Hel-X verwenden?!*

Hallo,

100l sollten dicke reichen!!

welches du nehmen möchtest musst du selber wissen, am besten nicht zu klein das es durch deine Filtermedienauflage fallen kann,

also 14er oder 17er 

schwebend oder sinkend?

schwarz oder weiß?

und vergleich die Preise, also bei deinem Händler und im Internet, habe meine 300l damals bei Sprick glaube ich bestellt!! 14er weiß und schwebend..!


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieviel und welches  Hel-X verwenden?!*

Hallo Marc


> Wieviel Liter Hel-X brauche ich


Kommt ganz auf deinen Besatz an.
Wieviel geht den rein in die Filterkammer?
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieviel und welches  Hel-X verwenden?!*

Hi Marc,
das ist keine gute Frage. :?

Ein optimales Ergebnis ist primär nicht von der Menge an Hel-X oder anderen Filtermedien abhängig.
Eine gute Vorabscheidung und die passende Menge für deine Pumpenleistung und das zur Verfügung stehende Volumen.
Falls du Probleme mit Schwebealgen hast, Pflanzen, Pflanzen und eine passende UVC.


----------



## Zacky (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieviel und welches  Hel-X verwenden?!*

Ich denke mal der Filter bzw. das Leergehäuse ist gar nicht für den Einsatz von Helix geeignet. Denn, dass ist eigentlich ein Schwammfilter, welcher in der Mitte die Schwämme hat, die ähnlich einem PF von außen nach innen durchströmt werden. Im Inneren sind sie zur "Auslaufkammer" hin nämlich offen, so dass das Wasser hindurch strömen kann. In dem Fall einer Helix-Nutzung wird das Filtermedium nicht von vernünftig um- bzw. durchströmt. Aber Versuch macht klug und ich glaube da passen etwa 35 l Wasservolumen rein, also schätzungsweise etwa 20 l Helix. Berichte bitte, wenn du das Helix nutzt, wie das Ergebnis und die Umsetzung funktioniert. Ich habe so ein Teil an meiner Notfall-Innenhälterung / Quarantäne angeschlossen.


----------



## frido (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieviel und welches  Hel-X verwenden?!*

ich habe letztes Jahr 100 liter 14ér, schwimmend, weiß geordert und ca. 70 liter davon im Einsatz in meiner 180 liter Filtertonne. Für mein Teichvolumen/Besatz bisher absolut ausreichend-alle Werte im grünen Bereich. Ich kann das Hel-x absolut empfehlen, da es ein auf die Zeit gesehen recht günstiges, wartungsarmes und scheinbar aufgrund der großen Besiedlungsfläche sehr effektives Filtermaterial ist. Wenn du nicht gerade Glück hast und ein Händler hat noch einen "Rest" rumliegen, bekommst du das Hel-x meist nur 100 liter weise. Ich habe meins damals hier im Forum bei @sascha73 bestellt-hat super funktioniert. Wenn dir meine restlichen ca. 30 liter für deinen kleinen Filter ausreichen, kannst mir ne PN schreiben-da werden wir uns bestimmt einig!


----------



## Patrick K (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieviel und welches  Hel-X verwenden?!*

Hallo Frido / Marc
Ich denke wenn das Filtergehäuse eh nur 38 Liter hat, reichen die 30 Liter Helix locker, zumindest für das Gehäuse ,je nach Bestand, kann es aber auch zu wenig sein, aber das ist ja nicht die gestellte Frage.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## zAiMoN (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieviel und welches  Hel-X verwenden?!*

Also bei eBay gibt's auch Helix in kleinen Mengen zum mitnehmen 
10l, 20l usw.


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieviel und welches  Hel-X verwenden?!*

Hi,



			
				Patrick K schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das Filtergehäuse eh nur 38 Liter hat



Denke ich, dieser "__ Fingerhut" ist für Hel-X einfach zu klein..................


----------



## Patrick K (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieviel und welches  Hel-X verwenden?!*

Hallo Olli.
Was denkst du, kann in einem __ Fingerhut besser sein als Helix ,das einzige was mir jetzt einfällt  ist Sinterglas und das ist schlechter zu reinigen und kostet mehr.
Klar wäre eine 300L Tonne besser ,aber das war ja nicht die Frage.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieviel und welches  Hel-X verwenden?!*

Hi,

na ich weiß ja nicht, aber ohne *vernünftige* min. 140µ Vorabscheidung, bleibt man am Hel-X reinigen.

Ich glaube nicht das das was wird. (Ist meine pers. Meinung!) 
Ich lasse mich aber gerne in Zukunft eines besseren belehren.


----------



## MarcKopfmann (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieviel und welches  Hel-X verwenden?!*

Für eine Regentonne habe ich leider kein Platz... Vorabscheidung??? Ich habe einen CompactSieve II davor, meint ihr das?


----------

